# Tohatsu won't shift out of gear/throttle stuck



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

So what engine are you having this trouble with? This may help with some replies.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh I assumed i posted it my fault, 4stroke tohatsu 40 horse. I just hit 200 hours.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Did the shift rod lever come undone and somehow interfere with the throttle linkage?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I had an issue with a buddy's Hatsu 50 where the front lower cowling mount bolts came out. As I shifted, the lower cowling would flex up and cause it to shift and rev early. I couldn't get to the neutral detent with the engine out of gear. Figured it out when I looked back and saw the lower cowling moving. Put the bolts back in with some blue thread locker and tightened up, no issues since. Doesn't seem quite like your issue but its an easy fix.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

A lot of guys are changing to Yamaha shifters for Tohatsus


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Possibly a stretched cable. Pull the cable off the engine side and shift it while is running on the hose.. If its good you eliminated the engine side..


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

MIne is a little sticky when it's warming up. mfs60


----------

